# Steering retrofit rejection...



## Killer Junior (Dec 21, 2002)

Hey, John. I've got a 2001 325. BMWNA told me that the steering retrofit was only availalbe for the 330s. That true?


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

The steering retrofit is also for 325's. My wife got it on her 01 325.


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

It depends on built date. I believe if your car was built after January 2001 then you are eligible.


----------



## Killer Junior (Dec 21, 2002)

Then the rep at BMWNA was full of sh*t?  My car was built after Jan 2001.


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Whoops! Sorry, I meant to say built before Jan 2001. So that would make your can ineligible. So sorry for that error. But I believe they will consider your car on case by case basis. You may need to get BMWNA involved if you believe your car's steering is too soft.


----------



## Killer Junior (Dec 21, 2002)

Hmmmm.... I'll contact BMWNA again and find out what' up. At any rate, thanks for the info.


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

I remember reading something about having a BMW field representative having to come to your service center and decide if your can is eligible for the steering retrofit. Good luck.


----------



## Killer Junior (Dec 21, 2002)

Seems like a lot to go through for a retrofit. Esp. at my local dealership where they have stank attitudes. Nevertheless, I'll continue to pursue this. Thanks, bro.


----------



## mmurphy (Jan 30, 2002)

*325i RetroFit*

:yikes:


----------



## mmurphy (Jan 30, 2002)

OOPS! My week 15 ~ April 15, 2001 South African 325i was approved for retroSteer by BMWNA's Bill Stewart. Just call the New Jersey Customer Relations number and ask for Bill Stewart. And the number issss_____ I think it's on Owner's Circle or the guys here who know everything know it.


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

Car : 2001 325i Sport
Built : Sep 15, 2000
Where : Munich, Germany
Steering retrofit done : Dec 2001
Result : Excellent, more feel, less assist, a little more susceptible to tramlining, but no big deal :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 


BMW NA are trying to curb retrofits, that is why they are saying only 330's are eligible.

Just kick up a fuss, they will probably relent.


----------



## Killer Junior (Dec 21, 2002)

WAM said:


> *Car : 2001 325i Sport
> Built : Sep 15, 2000
> Where : Munich, Germany
> Steering retrofit done : Dec 2001
> ...


  

Called BMWNA again today and got the same BS. They won't set it up for me! And I can't contact the Bill Stewart guy from the Owner's Circle because I bought my bimmer in Europe and I had to apply to get the US warranty when it got here to the states. Since I didn't buy my car in the US, I'm excluded from the owner's circle! :tsk: Can somebody please help me!


----------



## egruber (Dec 23, 2001)

Last I heard, only cars built before 4/01 were eligible. However, before you press on with BMWNA, you may want to search through these boards. Although initially pleased, some people posted regrets about having it done. Some have experienced chronic front end and other alignment type problems. My experience is that the less you allow the dealer to monkey with the car, the better.


----------

